# Adealide Jokes



## Digger11 (28/10/09)

As there are plenty posters from Adelaide, I am sure these have been psoted before, but a refresh wouldn't go astray.

Q What is the best thing to come out of Adelaide ?
A The road to Melbourne.

Q What is wrong with Adelaide ?
A They didn't build it close enough to a major city.

Q Why do Adelaide Crows supporters stink?
A So that blind people can hate them too.

Q With Daylight Saving, what time is it in Adelaide ?
A 1985.


All in jest, I actually don't mind Adelaide.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)

I know, it's a West End Ad, deal with it.


----------



## drsmurto (28/10/09)

I found the the spelling in the thread title more amusing. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)

Volume up!



Though I disagree with the inserted text... for the most part.


----------



## Digger11 (28/10/09)

DrSmurto said:


> I found the the spelling in the thread title more amusing. :icon_cheers:



That's the problem with small towns - I always forget how to spell their name....

How about some Melbourne jokes then ????


----------



## Digger11 (28/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I know, it's a West End Ad, deal with it.




Hmmm, I first heard these jokes from a coach driver in 1977 when on a bus trip to Ayres Rock. Looks like he is now working for West End !

He also made the following comment as we entered the outskirts of churchy Adelaide "You all need to adjust your watches for Adelaide time" so we all got our watches ready (this was before mobile phones existed) and then he said "wind them back 15 years". 

Haven't laughed so much in 32 years ! except for the tour of Lords I went on earlier this year when the pommy guy running it thought it would be fun to pick on the 1 Aussie in the tour. He was very very funny.


----------



## Adamt (28/10/09)

Digger11 said:


> That's the problem with small towns - I always forget how to spell their name....
> 
> How about some Melbourne jokes then ????



Umm, umm... Meloburne sucks! Enjoy your crappy iced coffee


----------



## fergi (28/10/09)

this is not a melbourne joke but the iced coffee reminded me that no matter where you are things are different, when we were in washinton DC last year the missus asked for an iced coffee, you know the milk with coffee flavour added, no the yanks gave her what she asked for, a cup of hot coffee with 4 ice cubes in it.
fergi


----------



## jonbob (28/10/09)




----------



## Kai (28/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Umm, umm... Meloburne sucks! Enjoy your crappy iced coffee



good one! At least FUIC is available over here. 

As for Adelaide jokes, yeah they're funny but man they grow old. Gotta expect that from the "culture capital" though. 


Kaiser, missing pints at the wheaty and vili's pies.


----------



## Digger11 (28/10/09)

fergi said:


> this is not a melbourne joke but the iced coffee reminded me that no matter where you are things are different, when we were in washinton DC last year the missus asked for an iced coffee, you know the milk with coffee flavour added, no the yanks gave her what she asked for, a cup of hot coffee with 4 ice cubes in it.
> fergi


Yeah, had the same think is the US. A white coffee is also just that, a black coffee with this white powder in it to make it white - tastes like cow dung.
Not too sophisticated those Yanks.


----------



## sinkas (28/10/09)

cock-knocker: if you are going to take the piss, you could at least spell the title correctly


----------



## Digger11 (29/10/09)

This thread seems to have stagnated so I'l kick it off again.

Q What do Victorians think of Adelaide ?
A They don't.


----------



## Adamt (29/10/09)

...because they're as dumb as posts? Ahh...


----------



## komodo (29/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Umm, umm... Meloburne sucks! Enjoy your crappy iced coffee



WTF is with adelaide and more so perth an iced coffee? You guys not heard of gut rot/degreaser/coke?

Actually I cant really take the piss out of adelaide - its the only capital in australia I could live in other than melbourne.
Every other capital is either full or pretentious wankers or just wankers or hippies. That said I havent been to darwin yet


----------



## Adamt (29/10/09)

I dunno exactly why, but everyone seems to love our iced coffee... I don't drink it myself as my stomach doesn't agree with milk.

But yes, pretentious wankers is about right, it was a Melbournian who started the insulting


----------



## Digger11 (29/10/09)

Insults ??? I thought they were just jokes.

Most of us started with your Coopers Kits so we really love Adelaide - it's just a bit of fun to stir up the yocals.

Feel free to post some Melbourne jokes - we have thick skins....


----------



## pcmfisher (29/10/09)

Adelaide is the only place in the world that a milk product ie Farmers Union Iced Coffee out sell coca cola!! 
By about 10 to 1 as well.

Don't really know what that means. :huh:


----------



## floppinab (29/10/09)

http://www.heapsgoodsa.com.au/ 

This thread reminded me of this site............. at least I think it's this site, seems to have gone a bit commercial since I was there last but provides a pretty good list of all those unique goodies I stock up on at the airport when I'm in town. No mention of the Beaumonts anymore though!!!!

I demolished a bag of Fruchocs last night......... yum!!!!


----------



## Adamt (29/10/09)

The "Heaps Good" logo started as a t-shirt in a small shop in Adelaide (Urban Cow Studio, I think?) and a ridiculous amount of them sold... I think the SA government has bought the rights to the logo and have used it for tourism purposes.


----------



## floppinab (29/10/09)

Adamt said:


> The "Heaps Good" logo started as a t-shirt in a small shop in Adelaide (Urban Cow Studio, I think?) and a ridiculous amount of them sold... I think the SA government has bought the rights to the logo and have used it for tourism purposes.



Hmmmm, I must be thinking of a different site then, listed all the weird and wonderful unique shit about SA


----------



## Adamt (29/10/09)

Nah it probably was the same site, before it got bought by the state government.


----------



## Gulf (29/10/09)

floppinab said:


> I demolished a bag of Fruchocs last night......... yum!!!!


I actually posted off a big bag to family in Melbourne yesterday. Was over there recently with a friend and couldn't believe we couldn't find them anywhere!
Plus there's Cooper's, wine, Haigh's chocolate, everything at the central market, and of course "hop's cousin"...

I always tell people Adelaide is a great place to live, 'cos when you go anywhere else it seems like a holiday.


----------



## bum (29/10/09)

Digger11 said:


> Insults ??? I thought they were just jokes.



Yeah, guys! He's being parochial not parochist!!!


----------



## Adamt (29/10/09)

Ahahhahaha funniest post in the thread.


----------

